# Comunicar gps mas pic...



## berja (Mar 22, 2009)

existe alguna forma de comunicar el gps con el pic, lo que yo quiero es lo siguiente, que el gps me diga el lugar donde estoy, no hace falta una rpesicion de 100%, quiero mediante unos auriculares que me diga donde estoy. es posible hacer esto? es decir... con el pic... si alguien me echa una mano por favor.


----------



## saiwor (Mar 22, 2009)

hola,
lo que se, esque hay gps de ultima tecnologia vienen con editor, es decir que hay mapas para vender, o puedes editarlo  agregarlo mas puntos.
Despues ese mapa ya hecho listo con sus cordenadas, lo cargas al gps, el gps lo pone como una plantilla para que te ubiques los puntos.... o las cordenadas (tu lo das el nombre. a las cordenadas)
....
saludos!


----------



## berja (Mar 22, 2009)

saiwor......

lo que yo quiero es hacer que me reproduzca por un auricular el abrrio lugar o que el gps este trasfiriendo. nose si me explico bien.
esto seria para meter en un baston que seria para los ciegos.
yo no se si se peude hacer eso... y si elpic me seriviria.


----------



## saiwor (Mar 23, 2009)

si es asi, el pic te puede como reproductor... no se....
Pero si quieres eso, tendras que hacer un programa (como prograamadores c++, visual basic,...etc) que ese programa identifique cada punto de cordenada con nombre marcado, dando una tolerancia (es decir cuando se esta acercando al punto marcado con nombre, digamos esta a unos 10metros, ya reproduzca el sonido deciendo: "a 10 metros de la avenida jum")....

Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 23, 2009)

No creo que un pic tenga la capacidad suficiente para generar Voz... a menos que sea un pic de 32 bits o con algun generador de voz externo.... aun asi los calculos son muy complejos, tienes que cargarle mapas electronicos para que puedas traducir las coordenadas geograficas a calles que despues ira leyendo, y aun falta lo mas importante.... como hara el ciego para introducir la ruta que quiere seguir?


----------



## berja (Mar 23, 2009)

no hace falta que sea tan complejo, es decir el lugar mismo.
el ciego no pondrala ruta... hare que al pulsar un boton le diga cerca de donde esta, o donde esta... mediante un auricular... el tema seria... el pic me ayudaria para generar voz, y que me diga el lugar. asi Como "Avenida san luis" algo asi. o "Iglesia san jorge" se peude hacer eso.?


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 23, 2009)

Un micro PIC no reproduce voz! Solo sonidos muy basicos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 23, 2009)

Y ademas un GPS no te da calles... solo te da coordenadas geograficas en forma de latitud, longitud y altitud... 

A menos que hables de un GPS terminado con los mapas ya cargados... pero para sacarle datos a uno de esos va a ser complejo


----------



## berja (Mar 23, 2009)

si estaria usando un gps ya con mapas cargados... lo que quiero es que me diga mediante un auricular nomas el lugar... o valle... donde este aproximado... nose que usar.. si un pic, pero este hace cosas muy basicas nomas.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 23, 2009)

sacarle datos a un gps no es nada dificil, la mayoria trae puerto serie(o usb los mas nuevos, incluso wifi y bt).

Con una notebook se puede solucionar facil, todo es cuestion de soft.

O con una computadora embebida:
http://74.125.113.132/search?q=cach...0.pdf+computadora+embebida&cd=2&hl=es&ct=clnk


----------



## berja (Mar 24, 2009)

el tema no es asi nomas, con una computadora es todo posible... pero una computadora no entra en un baston... por eso quiero saber si con pic seria posible hacer algo?


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 24, 2009)

"una computadora no entra en un baston"

Pero si en una mochila. Ademas pretendes mucho... gps, voz, un mapa digital,waypoints,etc... en un bastòn? mmm... volvamos a la tierra...


----------



## saiwor (Mar 26, 2009)

holas, talves te sirva de algo "Control GPS con PIC18F2550+MAX232+USB "

http://micros.mforos.com/1149907/6486082-control-gps-con-pic18f2550-max232-usb/


----------



## berja (Abr 16, 2009)

el gps gp11 http://www.laipac.com/gps_tf10_eng.htm esete, como haria para comunciar con un pic...

yo necesito saber las coordenadas que me lanza el gps... y guadarlo en el pic, como haria eso... 
necesito el interfaz y conectarme con la pc, este tendria un programa donde me diga las coordenadas... o como seria...

alguien me podria ayudar...

desde ya gracias.


----------



## J_JOSE (May 14, 2009)

hola 
aca tengo otros GPSs alguien los a probado?

http://www.parallax.com/tabid/768/ProductID/560/Default.aspx
http://www.activagps.com/detalles.asp?codigo=306

porfa si alguien sabe sobre estos GPSs un comentario suyo me seria bastante util

BYE


----------



## canival35 (Jul 1, 2009)

hola a todos, alguien ha trabajado con algun chip de menor costo GPS, encontre este de atmel http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/product_card.asp?part_id=3767  parese andar cerca de 10 dolares americanos y ya tiene un microcontrolador de atmel integrado


----------



## Jahmi_Ras (Ago 18, 2010)

hola espero no sea tarde bueno yo solo kiero hacer lo q ustedes dicen comunicar un gps con pic, que el pic m reciva las coordenadas y bueno yo atravs del pic enviuarlas viua sms a un celular,
la idea ya esata hecha lo q hago es con mi celular activar salidas por ejemplo apagr mi carro etc, si me lo roban que me avise el pic por una llamada o sms, pero tbm me deberia dar la hubicacion cuan do la pida esta ultia parte me fatta porfavr ayuda encontre este enlace pero  ose que tAN BUENO SERA O COMO SERA LA VERDAD EN CUANTO A GPS ESTOY PERDIDO
http://www.muchotrasto.com/gps.php


----------

